# High resolution Moon image



## Eldar (Mar 20, 2014)

Here is something extraordinary for the pixel peepers:
http://lroc.sese.asu.edu/gigapan/
867 giga pixles!


----------



## Click (Mar 20, 2014)

Cool. Thanks for sharing


----------



## expatinasia (Mar 21, 2014)

Wow, that is totally insane! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## canon_guy (Sep 27, 2014)

good set! thank you for sharing)))


----------



## mb66energy (Oct 28, 2014)

Great/Big stuff!

How would it feel to be on the moon and shooting landscapes
and  sunrises  earthrises?


----------



## zim (Oct 28, 2014)

wow that was fun, thanks for the links


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Oct 28, 2014)

Hey! I found my car keys! Thanks


----------



## Quasimodo (Oct 28, 2014)

That was pretty awsome. Thanks


----------



## MARKOE PHOTOE (Oct 28, 2014)

I think I saw a Starbucks cup there.... You've probably seen the first Mars landing photo with a SB cup embedded in the sand.


----------



## surapon (Oct 29, 2014)

Eldar said:


> Here is something extraordinary for the pixel peepers:
> http://lroc.sese.asu.edu/gigapan/
> 867 giga pixles!



Thousand Thanks, Dear Friend Eldar
I think, you shoot this moon Pictures and do not want any credits.
What Camera that you use on this Show = Canon 1Dx MK IV ( 3200 MP.) with Canon EF 3600 MM.???, And Where do you go to take the moon Photo = on top of MT. Everett ??

Well my eyes are too old, and can not find the car key of Mr. KeithBreazeal----Sorry.
Thanks again for the fantastic Link.
Surapon


----------

